# Enjoying our Black Locusts



## jmombo (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying ours too! I am ashamed to admit I never noticed these trees until this year, studying the list of forage for bees in my areas - this is a major source for Wisconsin bees, and I never knew it existed! And its everywhere - beekeeping sure is educational.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Love to just sit under a honey locust and listen to them.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

BSAChris said:


> Enjoying ours too! I am ashamed to admit I never noticed these trees until this year, studying the list of forage for bees in my areas - this is a major source for Wisconsin bees, and I never knew it existed! And its everywhere - beekeeping sure is educational.


It is easy to miss as it doesn't always bloom. This is the first time it has bloomed around here since Hurricane Irene.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Our Locust finally bloomed alot a week behind those only 10 miles away. I figure it might be because I am at a higher elevation. 
But I have not seen any bees on it.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Best bloom here in years


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

And it is over, went to look at the bloom today and the petals have fallen Bloomed May 29th and gone June 5th.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Rain washed it out here


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

still a few blooms here but about all gone. Sure was nice while it lasted.


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Ours are still hanging on in central Wisc, but the endless rain is taking its toll. Hope it blows over one day and we get our next batch of blooms, wildflowers I think?


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Our locust just starting to bloom here last 2 days. Unfortunately we are getting pounded with rain tonight. Hope it doesn't completely ruin the bloom this year. Last year was completely washed out with a week of rain.


----------

